#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Ньингма >  > > >  >  >  Гуру Падмасамбхава в форме Нангси Зилнон

## Ринчен Намгьял

Друзья,

у кого-нибудь есть изображения Гуру Падмасамбхавы в форме Нангси Зилнон в хорошем качестве?

----------


## Eternal Jew

У меня есть в photo-quality. 
Но исходный вариант я брал непосредственно у красивой дакини и, одновременно, талантливого танкописца Тамарочки Илюхиной. 

Как Гуру Ринпоче выглядит в этой форме см. превью здесь:

http://tamara-ilyukhina.narod.ru/tanka.html

----------


## Eternal Jew

Ох, виноват: старость, склероз, все танки в голове перепутались...

Попробуйте на сайте Коли Дудко открыть "Древо Прибежища Гуру Падмасамбхавы" - там он должен быть в форме "НЗ", одна нога немного вперед, чаша долгой жизни и т.п. и ваджр не у сердца!

----------


## Eternal Jew

У  Сергея Носкова тоже форма на танке похожая (только рука с вадржем приподнята). Но положение ноги - соответствующее.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Спасибо, покопался хорошенько на himalayan art, нашел. Там она идет как "основная форма" наряду с традиционной (где ваджра у сердца).

----------


## Eternal Jew

Александр, согласитесь, заочно ОЧЕНЬ трудно догадаться - в какой именно практике Вы будете применять данные варианты, а также в какие лунные дни.

Если следовать наставлениям, допустим, Намкая Норбу Ринпоче, то на растущей луне для практики применяется Нангсид Зилнон, на убывающей Пэма(Падма)-Тод-тренг-цэл. 

У каждого - свои мантры. 
У каждого - свое, выражаясь грубо, "предназначение". 
Первый благоприятен для практик Долгой Жизни и т.п. 
Второй, как я его еще в шутку называю "недобрый Гуру Ринпоче"  :Smilie:  - для других целей...

Поэтому не затевайтесь особо если сами себе не можете ответить на эти вопросы: просто подарите человеку танку с изображением Падмасамбхавы (неважно какую). *Главное, чтобы в любой из его форм Вы безошибочно распознавали бы просветленный ум Гуру Ринпоче и работали с этим фактом соответственно при помощи личной практики.*

P.S. Изображения эти откуда брали, если не секрет? И где будете заказывать танки... Если хотите заказать до "светского" Нового года - то вряд ли такой заказ выполним (я имею в виду серьезных мастеров-танкописцев)... 

Может, Вам поступить попроще: взять эти изображения, пойти в полиграфическую фирму и попросить их перенести их на соответствующую тканевую подложку. Ну и потом оформить соответствующе?

Успехов!

----------


## Александр С

ЛС

----------


## Eternal Jew

Тоже ЛС. Постарался все объяснить  :Smilie:

----------


## Karma Sherab

Форма Нангси Зилнон используется в практике цикла Барче Кюнсел Тринле Ньингпо, передаваемой Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче. Изображение можно найти в Московском Римэ, или напишите мне, я вышлю. sherab1@gmail.com

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Спасибо, нашел.

----------

